# Battle of the Bands! - The Progressive Rock Wars! - Up to 8 selections allowed...



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

*Battle of the Bands! - Progressive Rock*

You are allowed to *choose up to eight selections*.

Please note that the fifteenth selection is "Write-In Candidate(s). You can choose any combination of selections from the actual poll with any number of write-in candidates provided that the number of selections does not exceed eight.

An extensive amount of research into Progressive Rock artists went into the selection of the final fourteen selections using this precise mathematical formula -

View attachment 108508


While this formula was indeed quite impressive when it came to choosing fourteen of the fifteen selections needed to wage a fierce battle within this bitter war of attrition it was next to useless and wasn't worth a damn when it came to determining a fifteenth and final choice and thus a "write-in" was created to allow you to select the artist(s) of your choice.

As on all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the artist name the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

*Some suggestions for possible write-in candidates include - 
*
*- Badger
- Barclay James Harvest
- Bee Gees
- Camel
- Caravan
- Curved Air
- Dixie Dregs
- Dream Theater
- Electric Light Orchestra
- Flash
- Gong
- Greenslade
- Gryphon
- Herman's Hermits
- Henry Cow
- Marillion
- Mike Oldfield
- Porcupine Tree
- Renaissance
- Soft Machine
- Styx
- Strawbs
- Tool
- Or anyone else who isn't one of the selections above.

Note: Solo acts can be write-in candidates e.g. Peter Gabriel, Steven Wilson, Peter Noone...
*
If you choose a write-in candidate(s) for your eighth selection please post your choice(s) as a reply to this thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

Write-In candidate - Mike Oldfield.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I picked four of the ones listed: PF, Genesis, Yes, VDGG.

Write-in candidates:

Porcupine Tree
Kayak
Peter Gabriel*
Steven Wilson*

I presume solo acts qualify. If not, Camel and Fish-era Marillion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> I picked four of the ones listed: PF, Genesis, Yes, VDGG.
> 
> Write-in candidates:
> 
> ...


They qualify - thanks for the heads up, Art - I'll amend the original post.

And I also went back and edited my reply to reflect your addition of "Fish-era Marillion" and deletion of "Renaissance" - I like to provide my thread guests with quality service - it's the small details like that which makes a return visit more likely.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

King Crimson
Pink Floyd
Frank Zappa

write-in candidates:

Robert Wyatt
Hatfield and the North
Caravan
Soft Machine
Kevin Ayers

I'm obviously a big fan of the Canterbury sound.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't particularly care for the hyperbolic style of this thread employing warlike, competitive terms and aspects to the music or its listeners. I've listened to many of these bands and enjoy their music and uniqueness without the desire to rank or pick favorites.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Mission of Burma

Btw the results of that formula should display as a 2D matrix...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

Deleted post.... ….. …..


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Voted. As a few write ins I'd suggest Porcupine Tree, Threshold, Pineapple Thief and Wishbone Ash.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I don't particularly care for the hyperbolic style of this thread employing warlike, competitive terms and aspects to the music or its listeners. I've listened to many of these bands and enjoy their music and uniqueness without the desire to rank or pick favorites.


Ditto.

The Bee Gees and Herman's Hermits? :lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> The best advice that I can give you is to not enter threads that you don't particularly care for rather than to post negative comments that reveal a misconception as to the intents of the thread.
> 
> A "battle of the bands" has a long tradition which precedes my use of the term -
> 
> ...


I understand all this, and that it is all in good fun, but it seems to me as though this forum is being overrun with a preponderance of polls and ranking procedures. No offense to you, Sydney. Carry on...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Please, don't try to divest me of fond memories of Middle America radio announcing the Battle of the Bands every Friday night at the local Armory, Odd Fellows Hall, or Rec Center in my town. These were big social events that brought the younger community together and kept parents up all night. If you insist on strictly literal negativity about this you are clueless.

Yeah, I'm not into ranking musicians either, but we all have ways of making > < = like comparisons in our heads, do we not? We also bitch more about it when someone else does it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I understand all this, and that it is all in good fun, but it seems to me as though this forum is being overrun with a preponderance of polls and ranking procedures. No offense to you, Sydney. Carry on...


No offense taken, Starthrower, valid points one and all... and all will be taken under consideration.

Best,

- Syd


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

if we display the ranking as a 2d matrix, with an extra degree of freedom, maybe that would calm the protesters.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

No... I think that I'm the one who's wrong here by misjudging the tone and tenor of the thread.

The peace and harmony of this particular section of the forum is more important than the thread and so out of respect for those who were offended I've asked that the thread be deleted. 

It's just a thread... and it's not worth jeopardizing the goodwill that has been established here. There is a different vibe here in Non Classical Music that we must maintain at all costs.

- Syd

I did indeed report the post and requested that it be deleted in its entirety.

In my defense... I am Canadian and you've seen the way we play hockey and that's just a game! but the thread is indeed a tad too aggressive in it's approach to the subject and it should disappear before too long.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

It took another extensive research to demonstrate that a correction had to be made: it's Van Der *Graaf* Generator


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Shame. Attacking traditional metaphors of rock n roll and getting them banned, just by being too young to get it.

The metaphor is nothing compared to the truly abusive feuding that actually goes on between musicians. But nevermind that.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Syd, don't fret. I'm not offended, and I doubt anybody else is. I was just being a curmudgeon this morning. My apologies. As I said, carry on...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Derek and the Dominos<---any Clapton band also Allman Bros band, chicago transit authority Jefferson Starship. Savoy Brown..


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Azol said:


> It took another extensive research to demonstrate that a correction had to be made: it's Van Der *Graaf* Generator


Nice catch and what's even worse was that I "created" this thread at four o'clock in morning after a refreshing three hours sleep and let me tell you when you've only had three hours sleep this thread seemed like one of the most brilliant ideas that I had ever conceived - there were going to be "Battle of the Bands" for everything from psychedelic rock to country rock to blues rock to punk rock to... well.... you get the point, eh?

Except it kind of misfired by introducing language and imagery that was actually more suited to extreme cage matches (which have their place on the forum as anyone who has ever visited a Wagner thread will attest) but the groove here in NCM is different and the thread just didn't work out as intended. I have no idea why it is still in place after having requested that it be deleted but perhaps the moderators were also up at three o'clock in the morning and the are under the impression that it is as brilliant as I thought it was... maybe it is...

Now on to the mistakes... I misspelled Van Der Graaf Generator, accidentally worked off of the wrong list and added Kansas, PFM, and U.K. to the poll instead of making them alternate write-in candidates.

The groups which were supposed to be added to the poll itself were Porcupine Tree, Renaissance, and Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich… I would have preferred Bucks Fizz myself but I knew that I would never hear the end of it.

I'm not making any more polls at four o'clock in the morning... especially the ones that seem unusually brilliant.

From now on it's nothing but country music for me... country music all day and all of the night...

Onwards to "Country Music... Thank God!"


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I voted for:

Genesis
Gentle Giant
KC
PFM
UK
VDGG
Zappa

Possible write ins:

Banco (Italian band, as good as many bands on the list)
Magma (as good as music, of any genre, gets!)
Thinking Plague (possibly the best avant-garde prog band)
National Health (my favorite Canterbury band)
Pain of Salvation (the best prog-metal band IMO)


----------

